# generator muffler or silencer????



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

does anyone know how to make or know where i can buy some type of muffler to put on my honda generator?? it has the factory muffler of coarse but it gets pretty annoying to listen to while night fishing. it would be so nice to be out there and be able to here your self think!! let me know.. thanks 2 coolers


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You dont have much of a choice. Stick with the stock muffler and dont try to modify it or add anything weird like a hose directing the noise away. That would only add back pressure and will damage the exhaust valves. You could take an old car muffler and sort of stick it over the current pipe as long as it doesnt restrict the flow. I wouldnt try it though. Honda's engineers are pretty smart.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

WHAT KIND OF HONDA DO YOU HAVE? WHAT I HAVE HEARD DEALING WITH CHEAPER GENERATORS IS IF THE ENGINE IS LOUD AN EXTRA MUFFLER WILL NOT HELP BUT MY EXPERIENCE WITH A 2200 HONDA MADE IN THE 90S THAT IT S PRETTY QUITE.


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

its a honda harmony 2200 or 2500. its only about two years old. its not super load but the thought of not hearing it at all sure is nice. i found several forums on the internet about welding a small 3/4 inch vehicle muffler to the spark arrester and i think ill give it a try. i will follow up with the results.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

You'd be surprised how much of your noise is from the fan on those air-cooled engines. For grins, take a grease rag and wad it up and hold it over the exhaust for a couple seconds. That ought to give an idea how much noise you'll still have to listen to.

Lance.


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

Build a light 3 sided box to put over the gen and face the opening away. Try it w/o a top, if still too loud, put a top on it and put a clip on fan on the side and plug it in to the gen. Dont mess with the muffler


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

*I'm Going this route with my Yamaha*

Check this out and give me some feed back , this is from the Yankee's that run the Hayell out of their Gen Sets during the winter!

http://www.alpharubicon.com/altenergy/gensetquiet.htm


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Get a long exstention cord.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

rvj said:


> Get a long exstention cord.


Not QUITE what i was looking for, but thanks for the .......help!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Check this out and give me some feed back , this is from the Yankee's that run the Hayell out of their Gen Sets during the winter!
> 
> http://www.alpharubicon.com/altenergy/gensetquiet.htm


Go buy the parts and lets try it out! If it works for yours I'll do it to mine!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

steel wool and a can...works as a silencer too...or so they say.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

The three sided box made of foam board will beat any muffler mod. it folds up and stores easily too. 
igo


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> Go buy the parts and lets try it out! If it works for yours I'll do it to mine!


Gunna DUIT!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

igo320 said:


> The three sided box made of foam board will beat any muffler mod. it folds up and stores easily too.
> igo


It won't beat a muffler mod when your camp is in a boxed canyon! Some times you just need to get out side of the box and look around! :wink:


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I just got a Honda eu2000 and it is pretty quiet.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

tec said:


> I just got a Honda eu2000 and it is pretty quiet.


They are VERY quiet and you get what you pay for!


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

tec said:


> I just got a Honda eu2000 and it is pretty quiet.


And only $900 too!

Its a bit spendy but it also is very good on gas and very reliable. I plan on downsizing my night fishing setup from my 5000w generator and 2 par 64's to one EU2000 and one par can that can double for running in the boat or on the jetty. There is no way I would take my current generator on the boat

I figure it will be this years budget home generator, I will pair it along with a 10K btu window or portable AC and a couple of box fans and run a few lights in the event we get another hurricane or three this year, it will have plenty of juice to keep the freezer and fridge going for a few hours each day to keep things cool and be 5000% quieter


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

It wasn't $900, it was $865 with free shipping. Just being a smart as**.


----------



## refugioco (Nov 13, 2005)

tec said:


> I just got a Honda eu2000 and it is pretty quiet.


x2
My hunters cannot sleep unless it is running. It puts them to bed.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have not tried this but while at Texas Motor Speedway several campers had a piece of 4" PVC, or maybe bigger, with an angle cut on both ends, propped up and just pushed into the ground. Park the gen with the muffler aimed into the pipe. 

Could work...


----------

